# Rad Support removal?



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi guys, I am looking at replacing my Rad Support on my 69 GTO. Is it absolutely necessary to remove the endura bumper or can this be lifted out of the engine bay without removal of endura?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Unless someone knows a elaborate trick I would say the whole front clip will have to come off. Hood, fenders , bumper and valence


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

X2 
The bumper brackets must come off to remove the support which means the Endura has to come off with them, along with fenders etc.


----------

